# Going private/paying.... do they force you to have iui first before ivf?



## wishingalways (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am 32 unexplained inferitlity.... going to be referred to the fertility unit in ninewells dundee.... was just wondering though if they force you to have IUI first if they think it is worth trying before they will let you do IVF... I have read on some threads that this appears to be the case but was wondering if anyone else knew.

I am not that confindent about IUI and would want to do IVF... is IUI not just like chauffeaur driving the spearm to where it needs to be?  sorry guys new to the IVF/IUI journey not started that part yet but imminent. 

thanks for any help you can give.
x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, if you paying/going private, no one will force you to take another route if IVF is what you want to go for. They may make recommendations, which was the case with us [we self-funded as we are lucky enough to already have DS].


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

If you are paying then you can do whatever you want.  If you don't want to do IUI then you won't have to.
Its usually the case with NHS funding that they will put you on the IVF waiting list and IUI waiting list at the same time, so you will usually get to try a few cycles of IUI whilst you are waiting to get to the top of the IVF waiting list.


----------



## wishingalways (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks that seems to make sense now joeyrella. xxx  still dont know whether to do IUI or not.


----------

